# Alternative source for Omega 3 fatty acids that is not "fish" of any kind



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Chase is one year old and cannot tolerate fish of any kind. He has a lot of skin issues being treated, and I'd like to start him on someOmega 3s. The vet agrees. What is another source of Omega 3 that is not salmon oil or fish oil? 

Thank you!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help you with the omega 3 oils. Cold pressed flaxseed oil is rich in omega 3's but my understanding is dogs can't digest it. I am not sure if it is they cannot digest it or it is not digested as well in dogs.

Have you considered coconut oil? My girls have done really well on it.

Coconut Oil For Healthy Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Coconut oil has zero Omega 3's and if the dog has an inflammatory condition coconut oil is high in Omega 6 and will make it worse, or not help at all.

Flax seed oil will help but it will take longer than fish oil.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You might want to consult a vet that's well versed in nutrition. If dogs have an issue with something, it's *almost always* the protein, not the fat. A dog with fish allergies can, for the most part, take Omega 3s anyway. A dog with a problem with corn can still eat corn oil.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the closest replacement for fish oil would be krill oil. Do you think he would do OK with that ?

Info :
Krill Oil vs. Fish Oil: What's the Difference? | Breaking Muscle
Krill Oil vs. Fish Oil Supplements | Consumer Reports


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito takes Krill Oil, it's good stuff. Not sure how that would effect a dog with fish allergies, though.



Thalie said:


> I think the closest replacement for fish oil would be krill oil. Do you think he would do OK with that ?
> 
> Info :
> Krill Oil vs. Fish Oil: What's the Difference? | Breaking Muscle
> Krill Oil vs. Fish Oil Supplements | Consumer Reports


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Krill is a small bottom feeding fish. I also think you need to do your own research on coconut oil. It is low in Omega 6 and high in 3. How to Optimize Your Omega-6 to Omega-3 Ratio is one of many good articles.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

No, Krill is teeny tiny shrimp like so in the Crustacean family, not the fish one. That is not to say that a dog with sensitivity to fish would for sure do fine with it but he might.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I think Krill is a small bottom feeding fish. I also think you need to do your own research on coconut oil. It is low in Omega 6 and high in 3. How to Optimize Your Omega-6 to Omega-3 Ratio is one of many good articles.


Tayla's Mom....coconut oil has ZERO Omega 3 fatty acids...

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Vegetable oil, coconut

Coconut Oil and Omega-3 | LIVESTRONG.COM

ZERO


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Chia gel (hydrated chia seeds) may be worth a look. Have tried and failed to find reliable information about absorption in dogs vs. flaxseeds or fish sources though.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I started using Hemp Oil for my dog. I used Nutiva brand from Amazon and it contains 2.5g of Omega 3 per tablespoon but I don't give my dog a full tablespoon. I saw a huge difference in his fur within a week of using and it appears to be the same result as when I was giving him fish oil. The bottle states it has "nature's ideal 3:1 Omega-6 to Omega-3 ration."


----------

